# Homosexuality is like Cancer



## LittleNipper (Aug 16, 2013)

Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity? 

Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in homosexual behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with cancer was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly...


----------



## deltex1 (Aug 16, 2013)

If we could cure sexual attraction we would cure all problems...God is just fucking with us until we figure it all out.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 16, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Homosexuality is like Cancer



People like you are like The Plague.


----------



## Antares (Aug 16, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> 
> Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in homosexual behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with cancer was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly...



This just means that this kid is gay...and hates himself.


----------



## deltex1 (Aug 16, 2013)

We don't need this...

Russian Gays Look to U.S. for Asylum - WSJ.com


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 16, 2013)

The cancer is the ignorance and hate exhibited by the OP and those who agree with him.


----------



## deltex1 (Aug 16, 2013)

We don't need this either.........do we?

Switzerland opens drive in 'sex boxes' to make prostitution safer - Telegraph


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 16, 2013)

Only thing worse than a Homo is a Russian Homo Liberal

-Geaux


----------



## Connery (Aug 16, 2013)

*Moved to proper forum*


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 16, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> 
> Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in homosexual behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with cancer was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly...



little nips

Your posts are a cancer


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 16, 2013)

Sexual attraction - whether hetero or homo, is nothing like cancer. 
You're fucked up.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 16, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is like Cancer
> ...


 The cause of all plagues is filth. But a righteous opinion never hurt anyone.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 16, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> ...



My posts are not based on half truths and lies. PS: Neither Norton nor Ralph would likely hold to your opinions. They both married women and were proud of their wives ---- in their own way.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Sexual attraction - whether hetero or homo, is nothing like cancer.
> You're fucked up.



And You have a perverted homosexual mouth! Grow up before you remain a baby for your entire life...


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 16, 2013)

Roo said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> ...


So why glamorize homosexuality? Or is this a way to destroy American values and reduce Americans to a third world nation of sexual deviants. It would seem Russia has deeper morals than Obama.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 16, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> 
> Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in homosexual behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with cancer was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly...



Never known anyone to get cancer from having sex, you tool.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 16, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> 
> Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in homosexual behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with cancer was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly...



Gone are the golden dayz when gayz were best left dead.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Aug 17, 2013)

Noomi said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> ...



I beg to differ, Noomi.  Not that I am agreeing with LittleNipper in any way, but cancer can be caused by HPV, which is sexually transmitted:




> Human papillomavirus (HPV) is a sexually transmitted disease that can cause genital warts or present itself without symptoms. If left untreated, it can also cause cancers of the cervix, anus, penis, vulva, vagina  and head and neck cancers.
> 
> Read more: Michael Douglas Is Right: Oral Sex Can Really Cause Throat Cancer | TIME.com


----------



## syrenn (Aug 17, 2013)

Noomi said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> ...



are you joking me? 

you need to learn what the leading cause of cervical cancer is. 


let me give you a huge hint

SEX


----------



## Indofred (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> 
> Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in homosexual behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with cancer was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly...



Tell me; are you Muslim because I understand it's Muslims who hate gays?


----------



## Politico (Aug 17, 2013)

You hate gay people we get it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



This isnt righteous opinion, its hate and ignorance  both of which have caused immeasurable harm.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> 
> Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in homosexual behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with cancer was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly...



Little Nipper: you are a sad, sad little person.  And, your analogy is falacious.  Cancer kills people. Homosexuality does not.  People are born homosexual; they don't choose it.  There have always been and always will be homosexuals: people like you  need to accept that. You don't need to celebrate it, but 10% of the entire human population is born homosexual, to not accept that and them, to consider it an illness, only demonstrates your own mental illness, not theirs.  Homosexuality doesn't hurt heterosexuals; it has no effect on your own life and existence at all. To obsess over it only illustrates your own fears and weaknesses, not anyone elses.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 17, 2013)

Noomi said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> ...



Michael Douglas......

And he was speaking metaphorically.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> ...



Actually, his analogy seems to be from a biological (and spiritual) p.o.v. rather than the literal.

But to key in on your idea that there is no literal deadly correlation, that would be categorically false.

Thirty to forty percent of teenaged homosexuals have attempted suicides:

Suicide among LGBT youth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gay, lesbian and bisexual teens are five times more likely to commit suicide than their heterosexual counterparts.....

Suicide is the third leading cause of death among young adults from ages 15 to 24, and lesbian, gay and bisexual teens (LGB) youth are more likely to attempt suicide, according to the researchers......

The study researchers led by Mark Hatzenbuehler of Columbia University polled more than 30,000 11th graders in different counties in Oregon. Results showed that about 20 percent of LGB teens attempted suicide in the 12 months before the survey, while only about 4 percent of heterosexual teens had.

Homosexual Teen Suicide Rates Raised in Bad Environments | Lesbian, Gay & Bisexual (LGB) Mental Health | LiveScience


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 17, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Actually, Michael Douglas said that he'd gotten throat cancer from having oral sex with WOMEN.

The OP was inferring that you could get cancer from having same sex oral sex.

Sorry.............................but using Michael Douglas in this thread, on this subject is a very poor way to go.

Michael Douglas got cancer (or so he claims) from heterosexual oral sex.

Does that mean we have to run commercials on heterosexual oral sex like we do for cigarettes?

(Shit..................that almost rhymed).


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 17, 2013)

Homosexuality is a cancer on any society that condones it's practice and lifestyle. 

And historically it's a sign of a culture/nation that is in decline and in a death spiral  ..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 17, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, Michael Douglas said that he'd gotten throat cancer from having oral sex with WOMEN.



Actually, she merely said she didn't know of people getting cancer from sex. She didn't break it down any further than that.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Its not specifically related to homosexual sex, though.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 17, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, Michael Douglas said that he'd gotten throat cancer from having oral sex with WOMEN.



Michael Douglas has been shown to have been wrong.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 17, 2013)

Noomi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Michael Douglas said that he'd gotten throat cancer from having oral sex with WOMEN.
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 17, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



It isn't homosexuality that is killing teenagers; it is the fact that society does not accept them that is killing them.  My goodness, that should seem extremely obvious.  Homosexuality does not kill anyone; cancer does.  Society's negative attitude toward homosexuality is what causes people to commit suicide.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 17, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality is a cancer on any society that condones it's practice and lifestyle.
> 
> And historically it's a sign of a culture/nation that is in decline and in a death spiral  ..



http://www.stfrancis.edu/content/en/marzec/loq01/MikeBuss.htm

Homosexuality was common during the Golden Age in Ancient Greece: it was not a sign of  decline and death of the culture and society, quite the contrary.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2013)

Homo's are just laughable. But, it's all good. If a guy wants to marry a chicken, that's fine with me. It's just when they want the benefits that come with marriage for marrying a chicken, is when I have to raise..


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 17, 2013)

Noomi said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> ...


It is called bacterial and viral infection. Same things that have been linked to warts and ulcers.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



And AIDS

-Geaux


----------



## hjmick (Aug 17, 2013)

Connery said:


> *Moved to proper forum*



When did you guys introduce a "Hate" forum?


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 17, 2013)

Indofred said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> ...


 I don't hate Homosexuals. But one cannot treat and help those that accept lies as truth, and reap rewards and praise for behavior with deserves none. No, I am a Christian. All lifestyles are not equal.


----------



## Toro (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Sexual attraction - whether hetero or homo, is nothing like cancer.
> ...



How long have you been repressing your homosexual tendencies?


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Homosexuality and promiscurity are not to be promoted or ignored. They can ruin lives and force individuals to become enslaved to sexual activities that are dangerous and shallow.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 17, 2013)

Toro said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



How long have you been applying your own values to label other people. I'm certainly not perfect; however, I know what is good, bad and ugly. It is all in the Bible.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



God does not support your hatred Nipps


----------



## Toro (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



If you think homosexuality is like cancer, you don't know what is good, bad and ugly.  

If you're labeling homosexuality as cancer, you are bad and ugly.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



The bible was written by men, it reflects their ignorance, hate, fear, and arrogance. 

Your posts and those of your ilk are proof of that. 

Consequently, and thankfully, its legally and Constitutionally irrelevant.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



The gay couples I know have been together, monogamously, longer than most married couples.  You attitude about gays is bigoted and based on stereotypes and ignorance.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Doesn't wash. If the world was predominantly homosexual and they gave me shit for being heterosexual, I would find it laughable that that's suicide worthy.

We can argue the causation. Do more disturbed people tend to engage in homosexuality or do homosexuals tend to be more disturbed. But, the correlation is undeniable.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



I rest my case.


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 17, 2013)

If homosexuals are gay, does that mean heterosexuals are sad?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> 
> Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in homosexual behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with cancer was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly...



Homosexulaity, is a mental and or psychological disorder. A kind of Schizophernia. As you
correctly state , society has nothing positive to gain from it, as is the case with cancer.
It should not be allowed, and should be criminalized, as it is in some countries.
America by allowing homosexuality to flourish is sending the wrong message to society
and the rest of the world.Homosexuality must be made illegal.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2013)

I knew two gay guys named Bob once

Called them 'Oral Roberts'

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2013)

Homos, fags, whatever they want to be called are a result of poor home training. Probably a contributing factor is liberal parents. You know the types, "we don't want to dress a boy in boys clothing to soon, you know, we want them to decide their gender first.

No thanks, keep the blue stocking cap

-Geaux


----------



## dailynewsflashe (Aug 17, 2013)

sometimes homosexuality is like a pregnant woman... you didn't know why they are multiplying..


----------



## The Professor (Aug 17, 2013)

BobPlumb said:


> If homosexuals are gay, does that mean heterosexuals are sad?



Somehow one of my favorite Christmas songs doesn't mean the same anymore:   "Don we now our gay apparel, Fa la la, la la la, la la la."


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Friends do not have to have sex with each other to be close friends for a lifetime. My parents have been married since 1948. My wife's parents have been married since 1949. The act of being friends is not the issue. The issue is, should society reward people for being good friends. The answer is, NO the friendship is gift enough. Now, homosexual couple cannot have children and I sincerely believe that by example children learn. So I would not give homosexuals the right to adopt. What stereotypes are you speaking about? Homosexuals are found among weight lifters, police, sportsmen, servicemen, jock, etc. It is the sexual act that is evil. It isn't the fact that some are artistic, actors, or hairdressers --- etc., etc., etc...   The act of improper use of God given sexual organs is evil, selfish, addictive, and unhealthy. It has NOTHING to do with what you or anyone else thinks. The most obvious fact is that homosexuality promotes sex without responsibilities, or the "worry" of babies...


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 17, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Homos, fags, whatever they want to be called are a result of poor home training. Probably a contributing factor is liberal parents. You know the types, "we don't want to dress a boy in boys clothing too soon, you know, we want them to decide their gender first.
> 
> No thanks, keep the blue stocking cap
> 
> -Geaux



Actually, I believe that homosexuality is the result of many things. Possibly early fornication during the teen years; having few close friends of the same sex; being made fun of and excluded for whatever reason; peer pressure; lack of a father figure; an overbearing mother ----- all of these and more might contribute to a person getting a mindset that they are different or need to perform to make friends. Very often an older homosexual will attach himself to a young confused male, or even two guys the same age who feel they share the same issues...   I feel the best thing is for no one to have sex until marriage. This I believe is the foundation that helps prevent young people from getting married for all the wrong reasons. And it give children a chance to grow up and mature. I have spoken to one man in his fifties who was so happy to find a partner ---- a beautiful 19 year old. I know such can be the case between a man and a woman, but it does seem to happen more among homosexuals. I told him he was wrong and he of course told me where to go...


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 17, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I wish you would.


----------



## Toro (Aug 17, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Homos, fags, whatever they want to be called are a result of poor home training. Probably a contributing factor is liberal parents. You know the types, "we don't want to dress a boy in boys clothing to soon, you know, we want them to decide their gender first.
> 
> No thanks, keep the blue stocking cap
> 
> -Geaux



^^^^^^
Stupidity is also a result of poor home training.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2013)

Toro said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Homos, fags, whatever they want to be called are a result of poor home training. Probably a contributing factor is liberal parents. You know the types, "we don't want to dress a boy in boys clothing to soon, you know, we want them to decide their gender first.
> ...



I dare ask, and your point?

-Geaux


----------



## Toro (Aug 17, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



... flew right over your head.

Unsurprisingly.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2013)

Toro said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



No, what is more predictable is, you have no point.

-Geaux


----------



## Toro (Aug 17, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



lol

Thanks for confirming my point.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2013)

Toro said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...





-Geaux


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 18, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Homos, fags, whatever they want to be called are a result of poor home training. Probably a contributing factor is liberal parents. You know the types, "we don't want to dress a boy in boys clothing too soon, you know, we want them to decide their gender first.
> ...



In the post above this one, you stated that children learn behaviors, and if they have homosexual parents, they will grow up to be gay as well.

Sorry................that doesn't happen.  I lived with a lesbian couple for 2 years, and they had a daughter who was around 15 years old.  Both the mother and her partner (who had been together for over 9 years) were very good parents, and guess what?  The daughter was very much interested in boys, and had no desire to date girls.

As far as the rest of your post?  Couple of things about me....................My father left my mother when I was a year old, the next husband she had physically abused me by beating me and throwing me down stairs, and her last husband abused both me and my half sister physically, mentally and sexually.

I became an orphan at age 8 when my mother had a car accident and died.

I was always considered an outsider while I was growing up due to the fact that I lived with my Grandparents, my aunt Sandy and uncle Bill, as well as a couple of foster families.  By the time I was 18, I'd lived in around 8 or 10 different places, so I never had time to make lifelong friends.

At 18, I joined the Navy and moved from place to place for the next 20 years.

Guess what?  I'm about as hetero as they get, yet I still acknowledge that LBGT people are humans just like myself, and it doesn't matter their orientation.  I respect theirs, as long as they respect mine (and all of my friends who were different from me respected that I was straight).

Your premise is full of B.S. and apparently, you've never really hung around gays or lesbians.

BTW.......................the reason people become gay?  Most of it has to do with the way their brain is built.  Swiss scientists have proven this with brain scans.  Google "The Gay Brain" article that Time magazine put out sometime.

But..................if that bigotry keeps you going, keep on with the hating.  People who are smarter and more tolerant than you will eventually outnumber haters such as yourself, and your type will go the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## waltky (Aug 18, 2013)

Uncle Ferd says it's more like...

... havin' sex inna cesspool.

... Granny says dat's why Sodom an' Gomorra...

... is sittin' at the bottom of the south end...

... of the Dead Sea under all dat fire an' brimstone.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 18, 2013)

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd says it's more like...
> 
> ... havin' sex inna cesspool.
> 
> ...



Actually Uncle Ferd and Granny, you may wish to check your Bible references again.

The reason Sodom and Gomorrah were taken out was because of the way they treated outsiders who came to their cities.


----------



## editec (Aug 18, 2013)

STUPIDITY is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure STUPIDITY and yet STUPIDITY  is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure STUPID behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that STUPID behavior is good for society. Now the STUPIDITY is spreading to the point that STUPID  behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to STUPIDITY  --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the STUPID  doing for society in terms of his THINKING activity? 

Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in STUPID  behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with STUPIDITY  was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly.


One silly trolling deserves another.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 18, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Uncle Ferd says it's more like...
> ...



Very true, if you read the story, the inhabitants of these evil cities considered strangers who entered their cities as another sexual target. Even when blinded by God's emissaries they had only one thing on their mind ---------------------- S E X! Until the brimstone began to fall, that was their driving urge. Did God really make them that way? I don't believe so.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 18, 2013)

editec said:


> STUPIDITY is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure STUPIDITY and yet STUPIDITY  is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure STUPID behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that STUPID behavior is good for society. Now the STUPIDITY is spreading to the point that STUPID  behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to STUPIDITY  --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the STUPID  doing for society in terms of his THINKING activity?
> 
> Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in STUPID  behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with STUPIDITY  was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly.
> 
> ...


Homosexuality and stupidity do seem to be interchangeable, as so with all sexual preoccupation.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > STUPIDITY is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure STUPIDITY and yet STUPIDITY  is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure STUPID behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that STUPID behavior is good for society. Now the STUPIDITY is spreading to the point that STUPID  behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to STUPIDITY  --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the STUPID  doing for society in terms of his THINKING activity?
> ...



I have a question for you..

With all the evil in the world, why are you obsessed with homosexuality?  aren't there bigger fish to fry?

Homosexuals harm no one else, why obsess over who they love?


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 18, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


I'm very happy that you turned out differently. Hopefully, you waited until marriage to have sex and married someone who held to your values, and together raised your children accordingly. What I do not understand is if all homosexuals are wired that way, then are not all murderers wired that way? Does peer pressure count for nothing? Why do corporations waste billions on advertising? I mean obviously the Ford dealership could publicize that they sell a good running automobile and can paint it any color desired so come to _______ when needing a vehicle. But that is not what is done. You are smart enough to realize that. They tell you that you need a car -- you deserve a great car --- money isn't the important thing --- prestige is what counts --- speed is what counts --- looks is what counts....
I'm sure that if it became ok to murder someone you didn't like, that there would be MORE murders. So make homosexuality seem cool and people will get jiggy with it man. Tattoos were the thing of sideshows, sailors, and primitives in the jungle. But now many people are spending LOADS of money to have their cat's paw prints displayed for all to see. Why? because it is now believed to be socially acceptable. My guess is that we are just getting ready for the moment when the Anti-Christ shows up and says that everyone needs three digits of six tattooed on the right hand or the forehead... The people with tattoos will say "COOL!." Those without tattoos will say, "Now, I'm just like the rest of the crowd."

BTW: The Swiss have ONLY proven that the brains of Homosexuals reflect a difference. But the FACT is that they didn't compare brainwaves of individuals before and after they got involved in homosexuality. The reality is that such acts and preoccupations may in fact be the switch which changes brain wiring, and not the reverse. They have only presented the convenient side of the research.....


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 18, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


I'm obsessed with lots of things; however, I like to follow what is being promoted underhandedly. And I feel homosexual "marriage" has many far reaching ramifications that has not even been realized yet. Let's face some simple logic. I cannot imagine that all the homosexuals of the ancient world decided to move to these cities of the plane (Sodom, Gomorrah, Zoar, etc.) They likely started as most --- a farm, a trading post, friendly neighbors, fishing buddies, etc. So what happened that they became so terrible? No one is an island unto himself. Everyone's actions affects those around. Even Lot was uncomfortable with the notion of the two guys hanging out all night... 
I see places like Camden and Trenton NJ. They were once wonderful places to live and raise a family. Now, even the mayors are under investigation. So, what happened? I believe the lack of godly influence is what happened. And I feel that our government is becoming more and more secularized. Don't mix religious considerations with secular thought. Don't embarrass anyone by the mention of morality. Don't place religious monuments  where the public might see them. Don't tell people that there is right and wrong. Don't mention Jesus in the armed forces...  And suddenly, the citizens become isolated and fearful. And that is sad. So, we become a society that worships our own accomplishments, and build temples and museums in honor of ourselves. The government becomes "god" and religion becomes the worship of our "heritage." But with that comes disillusionment when the government is demonstrated to be less than perfect. And with disillusion comes despair. And with despair comes indifference. And indifference undermines the ideal and virtue.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Nice meme but still avoids my question

With so much bad in the world, why are you obsessed with something that harms no one?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 19, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



"Waited until marriage before I had sex"?  Really?  Are you that fucking stupid that you totally jumped over the part where I said that I had been molested at age 8?

No.................I didn't wait until I was married to have sex, because at an early age it was forced upon me and I didn't know better, as well as the fact that until I'd gotten over the shame that the Christians heaped upon me that I became a person who could enjoy an intimate relationship without either fucking it up or freaking out.  Took me until I was about 30 to get rid of all that baggage.

Did I marry someone who held to my values?  At age 21, I didn't know what my values were, nor did she know her own, and I was divorced around 7 years later.  Did I raise my kids in a good Christian home?  No, because she'd cheated on me with another squadron mate who was a Chief, and I never got the chance, as my kids were 4 and 6 when I got divorced.

My personal opinion?  You're too blinded by the dogma of your church to look at things in a realistic and objective way, so your judgment means nothing to me because I think that because I've experienced these things, and you (hopefully) haven't, you have no understanding of many of the things you speak.

And yeah.....................the Swiss doctors did a very thorough research on the brains.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 19, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


You were raped. That isn't the same as giving your sex to another voluntarily. So, your life has been affected by the evil of others. Not only did you not know the difference between finding a spouse and a sex partner, you likely used sex to find that partner. At the age of 21, YOU should have had a set a values. Do your children share the same filthy mouth you have acquired? Do you feel that they haven't been affected by choices, attitude, feelings about sex? Christ doesn't blame you. Christ came to save you. Until you stop blaming Christianity for things Christianity never promoted, you will always be blaming the wrong people.
Are you really objective? Are you realistic? We are not perfect and that is the very reason we need a Savior. But one must understand his imperfections and sinful nature before he can accept salvation. "Homosexual marriage" is society saying that homosexuality is a "good thing." People who do not know that what they do is wrong are not likely to come to Christ. In fact that only creates another rung in the ladder away from God, and an excuse for others to promote their own agendas & depravity.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 19, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



See the post above. EVERYTHING we do affects others --- for both good and bad...


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 19, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Please explain how homosexuality in others affects you.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 19, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Reason #1)  Because if I own a business, I will have to be very careful who I hirer so as not to have to invest in healthcare for a "homosexual" partner. That would make me an accomplice in a lifestyle I feel is fraudulent and sinful.

Reason #2) Because the governmental acceptance of such a marriage model will foster the notion that that lifestyle is worthy of propagating.

Reason #3) Because those who disagree in ethical, religious, biological, pathological, or psychiatric  terms will soon find themselves hostilely labeled ----- and not for an action or deed ---- but only for their opinion.

Reason #4) children will soon find something else to experiment with in an already very confusing world of relationships.

Reason #5) People will come to see marriage as an institution for the proliferation of sexual enjoyment and arousal, and not as the primary foundation for establishing and building a family.

All of this turns Bedford Falls into Sodom & Gomorrah. I'd rather not have to run to the mountains while there is still an opportunity to turn things around and influence souls to seek after God's goodness...


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 19, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



None of these things affect you unless you choose to have them affect you.  It is all in your mind, not in your physical reality.  You are saying that anyone or anything that is contrary to your personal lifestlye, views, morals, values, religion, etc. affects you. They don't. They bother you because of how you think, but they have no direct effect on you whatsoever.  You are wanting to control the world based on your values and morals. Can't be done. I don't live by your morals and you can't make me.  You can't make anyone else live by your personal morals either. If you need to do that, you need to move to a theocracy, like Saudi Arabia, where everyone lives under one rule of law based on their religious tenets and morals.  Only one way or the highway, essentially.  That's not a reality for most places in the world.  What you need to learn is live and let live.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 19, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Federal laws are not in my mind. No Bible reading and prayer mentioning (Jesus) in public institutions are not in my mind. The removal of religious symbolism from the public square (regardless of who paid for it) is not in my mind. Civil lawsuits are not in my mind. Things have changed and not for the better. You may live anyway you wish; however, you have no right to silence me or physically harm me ------------ as of yet. Nazi Germany changed very quickly. It took less than 20 years. We've been plodding along since about 1963. Nibbling away at the foundation upon that which this country was founded. The Federal Government has no right to educate nor eradicate how individuals care to act or behave. HOWEVER, communities have the right to establish rules and regulations they wish to hold dear. Historically such is the soul of the nation and not the Federal Government. I believe that Biblically based communities are entirely legal under the Constitution (or at least they once were). People who did not wish to abide to such notions could and often did founded their own communities. Reno Nevada was a perfect example. Ocean City NJ was another. They were both diametrically opposed to each other, and yet they were once Constitutional. 
Militant Homosexuals and atheist have demanded more. They want FEDERAL sponsorship at the expense of other beliefs and ideologies. That is the removal of all religious reminders to the contrary of materialism and hedonism. Sorry. I will not let you have it your way without confrontation.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 19, 2013)

Homosexuality isn't like cancer.

Accepting homosexuality as an alternative form of normal, IS like accepting cancer as an alternative form of healthy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 19, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Homosexuals are not silencing you. Society is nowadays regarding language full of hatred against anyone as unacceptable, so it isn't homosexuality that is affecting you but, rather, social mores that are changing. Homosexuals are not physically harming your. America is a secular state, a secular government: the separation of church and state is firm. If you want to live by your religious beliefs, that's fine: no one can stop you. However, you, as well, cannot stop anyone from living by their own morals and ethics.  You can confront anyone you want.  If you incite hatred and violence against others, you may find yourself in trouble, however.

"People who did not wish to abide to such notions could and often did founded their own communities."  People who could not abide by and accept the law of the land and the social mores of the majority left the community and founded their own communites, with a lot of dedication and hardship; that is what the Pilgrams were all about, coming to the New World and founding a country where what religion you practiced was not dictated by the State.  You are in the minority, not the majority. You are the one who is not wanting to go along with the State and the majority of the people. It is up to you to go off somewhere and found you own community.  I recommend the wilderness in upstate Alaska.  Lots of room up there.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 19, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



If you are so concerned about marriage, why don't you go after divorce which destroys half of our marriages instead of gay marriage which establishes new ones?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 19, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



We have morally degraded since 1963? Are you serious?

Since 1963:

1. Civil Rights legislation and desegregation
2. Womens rights in the workplace and domestic violence crackdowns
3. Gay rights: In 1963 you could openly assault gays and put the blame on them
4. Environmental laws. The ultimate morality


----------



## hjmick (Aug 19, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I'm not sure you will an argument with LittleHater using these points. I get the impression they're not at the top of his list of positives...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 19, 2013)

Why are some people so terrified that they're homosexual?

Like "little nipper", steve, katzen, stephanie and others. 

Y'all would be happier if you would get some therapy and mind your own business.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 19, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Why don't you just mind your own business?

Or, as someone else said, give your attention to the fact that half of all hetero marriages end in divorce.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 20, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Just like "marriage" some are trying to redefine "hate."  Disagreement is not hate. Just because I show valid reasons why Homosexuality is wrong and should not be placated doesn't in anyway demonstrate hate. That fact is that those who call others "homophobes" and throw the hate word around whenever they feel they are not getting their own way are actually the ones demonstrating true hate. And they imagine that because they feel hatred, they imagine that those that oppose them feel the very same towards them. This is far from the truth.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 20, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Homosexual "married" couples have been documented as divorcing far more that heterosexuals. In Norway, male same-sex marriages are *50 percent more likely *to end in divorce than heterosexual marriages, and* female same-sex marriages are an astonishing 167 percent more likely to be dissolved*. In Sweden, the divorce risk for male-male partnerships is 50 percent higher than for heterosexual marriages, and the divorce risk for female partnerships is nearly double that for men. This should not be surprising: In the United States, women request approximately two-thirds of divorces in all forms of relationships  and have done so since the start of the 19th century  so it reasonably follows that relationships in which both partners are women are more likely to include someone who wishes to exit.
So if getting married for the wrong reason is a cause for divorce, why would anyone imagine that giving "homosexual" couples the right to marry is going to strengthen the already fragile institution? This is yet another proof that "homosexual" relationships are faulty and offer very little social stability. Oh, and thank you for giving me yet another valid reason homosexual "marriage" is a terrible idea.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 20, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Can you provide links to prove your bullshit?

According to the current statistics, the average heterosexual marriage lasts around 5 to 7 years (why do you think they talk about the 7 year itch?).

Most gays that I've known have been together for anywhere from 8 to 35 years.

Matter of fact, the lesbian couple that I rented a room from while I was in Norfolk had been together for over 9 years (and they had a 15 year old daughter who was crazy for boys).

Sorry..................................but the majority of homosexual and lesbian relationships that I've met over my life (and I'm 49) have been better and more lasting than any that I've seen from heterosexual relationships.

Just so you know, not every person who is gay is a sexual predator.  Ever heard of the guys that really like to have one night stands with women?  It's so much of a cliché that it is even being shown on comedy shows.

But..................keep trying..................your bigotry shows more and more every day.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 20, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Really?  As much damage as was done to me by the time I was 18, I should have known what my set of values was?

Tell ya what....................my fondest hope for you is that you get to see what it was like to be me from the age of 5 until I was 30.

I'm guessing that a bigot such as yourself would never survive it, because you'd always think it shouldn't happen to you.

The difference between you and I?  I recognized it happened, and tried to find the truth of why, as well as tried to figure a way out.

Guess what?  I made it.  I doubt you could because of your close minded bigotry.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



God helped Job, I'm sure he would help anyone who asked for His help. The funny thing is, I would never wish evil on anyone ----- not even my worse enemy...  That is the difference between you and I. However, you've proven my point. The sins of the parents are passed on to the children, unless they become children of God. And bigotry appears in many forms. It can take the form of hatred against those one disagrees with. I wish you well and pray you find peace that only comes from the Loving Father through His Son by way of the Comforter.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The information exists in countries that have had homosexual marriage for a whole lot longer then the United States. I'll let you look into it yourself --- if you are really interested. But it doesn't seem that you are interested in hearing anything against such lifestyles.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 21, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



You're wrong.  God didn't help Job, He let the SaTan have his way with him, as long as he didn't kill Job.

BTW......................I'm not wishing evil on you, I'm stating that if you'd lived the life I have, you may see things differently.

And no........................the sins of the parents aren't necessarily passed on to the children.  Many of them become tolerant and learn from the mistakes and bigotry of their parents.  

And by the way......................God appears to many people in many different ways.  What's to say that the way He appeared to you is the only right one?

I think of God as a many faceted precious stone (kinda like a diamond), but if you view Him from only one facet, you miss out on many of the things you could have learned.

But.............keep preaching to the unknowing if it makes you happy.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 21, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



God is LOVE and PERFECT and TRIUNE and a RIGHTEOUS JUDGE. That would make Him many faceted.  What you seem to be missing is that I agree with you; however, I also disagree with you. I agree in that your childhood sounds like it stank. Your parents were creeps, should never have married, should never have had sex, and should never have had children. I disagree with you in that I do not think that allowing homosexuals to marry and adopt children is going to make for a country of better parents. I believe it is going to set the stage for even more abuse and more creepy parents. God DID help Job. God caused Job to understand that bad things can happen to godly people. Job lived in a culture that believed that only evil people had troubles. If something bad happened, it meant  that God was inflicting punishment for being bad. God showed Job that this is not always the case. Man lives in a sinful world and will die as a result of sin all around. But that doesn't mean the that individual sinned or did something God was punishing. This is what Job learned in the end. The righteous will someday be rewarded but the road is often ruff. That is just how life in this fallen world is. Satan is still the one who runs this world; however, he has already been defeated by Jesus Christ, and his days are numbered ---- but the road is ruff. And bad things can & still do happen to God's children while they live in it.


----------



## auditor0007 (Aug 22, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



You seem to be struggling with some issues with your own sexuality that you are so concerned with such a small percentage of the population who has never bothered you in any way.  If you are gay and struggling with it, just accept it.  Your parents will still love you.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 22, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Murders are a small percentage of the population and I care about them also. My parents will still love me if I kill someone. I believe morality is something that needs to be promoted. And homosexual unions are not moral. How does homosexuality benefit society? At least a killer may just be murdering someone who would murder someone else.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 22, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Actually, my mother was a saint.  It was my father (and subsequent stepfathers) that were the problem until my mother died and I became an orphan at 8.

Are you saying that my parents should never have had sex?  You DO realize that I would have never been born if that happened, right?  And................why would you wish non existence on someone you don't even know?  Especially when they (i.e. me) spent 20 years in the U.S. Navy defending your right to free speech?

And yeah..........................there are many kids who are orphans in this country (as well as the rest of the world) who are tired of living in group homes and their fondest wish is to feel what it's like to be part of a family.  Why would you deny them that chance, even if it is with a same sex couple?  Like I've said, I lived with a lesbian couple for 2 years, and their daughter was well adjusted and a pretty decent student.  Do you really think that orphans should live in group homes for their entire childhood?  Where is the possibility of them getting personal attention?  Trust me.................I know, because I've been there before, and even if you live with a gay couple, it's much better than a group home.

And no..........................God DIDN'T help Job while he was going through his trials, although He did reward him after he'd finished.

Might wanna re-read the story of Job again.  And oh yeah..................while you're at it, might wanna re-check your humanity to see if you can find a shred of compassion in that sullied rag you call a soul.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 22, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Yes! You mother married the wrong sort of men. That makes her less than perfect.  The selection was up to her.  Not all guys beat their wives or children. The fact is that you are here, and so if you do accept Christ as your personal Savior, then that would be a very good thing to come out of a bad situation. However, if you die and go to a Christless eternity, then I would have to say that it would have been far -- far better had you had never been born. And yes, God kept Job alive through his ordeal. And you are shortsighted and need to reread the story without looking to prove your own point, but rather with the mind of the Lord.

Sorry, but I feel that children ideally need a mother and a father and not second best so that some "couples" might feel good and complete about *themselves*. Most children are adopted. The situation is such that unless the "child" is nearly an adult or a foster child, that individual will likely be adopted.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 22, 2013)

Inky said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...


I don't make a habit of beating up people. And I have been a native of the United States for likely a lot longer than you have. I know that things here were better once. So I do know what America is capable of and I'm also know her bad points.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



So murderers are *potentially* better for society than homosexuals.  Got it.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 22, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



When the AIDS epidemic started among the homosexual population, didn't they still have multiple partners? That rather seems like murder to me. Now they use condoms but not with oral sex... My opinion is that sin is sin is sin. Heterosexual fornicators may think they are at least better than homosexuals. Homosexuals may think they are at least better than murderers. God sees those who even think of doing something as having done it... So much for potential.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Sin is sin is sin....and yet you felt the need to point out that you think murderers may benefit society while homosexuals do not.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 22, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



So how exactly does homosexual sex benefit society?


----------



## hjmick (Aug 22, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



You're an asshole.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 22, 2013)

hjmick said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



So says a victim of "fate"...


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 22, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



So now it's a question of homosexual sex, and not just homosexuality in general?

If you like, you can consider it thinning out the herd.  

Whether it is beneficial or not has nothing to do with the point that you felt the need to say that murderers might be beneficial.  None of your replies have denied nor spoken to that fact.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 23, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Actually, my mother married the type of men that she thought were suitable for her.  Was she "less than perfect"?  Probably, but that is what makes free will such a great thing, because after those men had messed up her family, she divorced them.  Too bad she had to leave me when I was 8, but I've gotten over that.  Not only does free will allow you to choose the wrong thing, but it also allows you to learn from wrong choices (and trust me, in a lot of ways, the choices got better before she died), but it also allowed her to make the right choices for not only her, but myself and my half sister as well.

As far as me "accepting Christ as my personal Savior"?  Nope................I don't buy into it.  

However............................because there has been PROVEN to be a genetic Adam and a genetic Eve (watch NatGeo's program "The Human Family Tree" sometime), I do believe that Jesus came to earth and joined the family of man.  Now....................in my personal belief, that means that Jesus is a part of the family of man, and since there is a genetic Adam and a genetic Eve, Jesus is part of my family.  Since He was born over 2,000 years ago, that means He's higher up on the hierarchy than I am, and also because that I believe that HaShem (God) is my Father, and Gaia (Earth) is my mother, that would make Jesus my big brother.

He's also the big brother of anyone that wants to claim it, and many try, I just wish they would act like it.

Does believing like that make you still think it would have been better if I'd never been born?  If so, who told you that, God?

God is about Creation and new ideas, not the same old stuffy belief systems that many seem to hold so dogmatically to.

And..................to tell you the truth.......................I would have rather had a stable family (even if it was with a same sex couple) that I could have grown roots with, rather than the nomadic life that I experienced as an adopted child, an orphan, and a foster child who eventually ran away to live the last year of high school with their Grandparents.

Don't get me wrong..................my Grandparents (and I ALWAYS capitalize their names) taught me the most about right and wrong.  I'm grateful they opened their home to myself and my half sister at various times throughout our lives.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 23, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



You are disgusting. You're a judging, judgmental, bible-thumping freak who gets off on denigrating, shaming and belittling others. Your self-righteousness is as filthy rags. If you are truly made in his image, then your god is not worthy. He is a psychotic, sadistic prick, and I can see why people would risk hell rather than worship him.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 23, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



And you are doing and being the very same thing. The difference is, I care where individuals go. But most people seem only too content to allow people to do whatever they want with no thought of consequences. And when they do judge they use their own set of values that they design up to suit the occasion. I'm not self-righteous. I didn't write the Bible, I simply believe its true. And you are mad because you think everything needs to be according to what you want to do.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 23, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Rubber glue stopped working in 3rd grade.

Also, I am not a christian. So you can just carry that particular brand of hate and ugly you exhibit until you choke.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 23, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Actually NOTHING you've said or the way you've said it, ever made me imaging you to be anything but a hedonist ----------- certainly not mommy material to say the very least... PS People who use play the "hate" card, simply have nothing of any validity to say.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 23, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Certainly not mommy material? Seriously? 

Was that supposed to hurt? Maybe it's time you read James again.


----------



## Cenotaph (Aug 23, 2013)

Threads like this get old. Stop it please.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 23, 2013)

Cenotaph said:


> Threads like this get old. Stop it please.



What you may mean to say is that such rebuttals likely get under your skin and that bothers you. Quit the pursuit of Gay marriage and very old arguments will not need to be reviewed...


----------



## Cenotaph (Aug 23, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Cenotaph said:
> 
> 
> > Threads like this get old. Stop it please.
> ...



They're more tiresome... like in a loud-three-year-old-on-an-airplane kind of way.

Also, I haven't recently mentioned anything about gay marriage yet. I don't even know if I support the contemporary US idea of marriage in the first place.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 23, 2013)

Cenotaph said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Cenotaph said:
> ...



Sorry, but I'm pointing out that if "Gay" marriage wasn't on the front burner, we wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 23, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> And you are doing and being the very same thing. The difference is, I care where individuals go. But most people seem only too content to allow people to do whatever they want with no thought of consequences. And when they do judge they use their own set of values that they design up to suit the occasion. I'm not self-righteous.* I didn't write the Bible, I simply believe its true.* And you are mad because you think everything needs to be according to what you want to do.



I take it you must believe that homosexuals should be stoned, and that women on their period should be isolated and ignored?


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 24, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Maybe you should read the entire Bible again.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 24, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Cenotaph said:
> 
> 
> > Threads like this get old. Stop it please.
> ...



I guess blacks should have stopped their pursuit of equal rights as well...


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 24, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Like I said - not my thing.

You want to hold people to your standards, when you can't even control your own words or temper? 

Nah. You don't have that right.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > And you are doing and being the very same thing. The difference is, I care where individuals go. But most people seem only too content to allow people to do whatever they want with no thought of consequences. And when they do judge they use their own set of values that they design up to suit the occasion. I'm not self-righteous.* I didn't write the Bible, I simply believe its true.* And you are mad because you think everything needs to be according to what you want to do.
> ...



I don't feel that women on their period actually want to be bothered --- just understood.  I believe that we are presently in the Age of Grace because of what Jesus Christ accomplished. That said, Christians are trying to bring the Gospel message to everyone, and that means explaining sin and not knocking people off because of it. But this also means that what is bad is understood to be bad and not accepted as another form of "good."


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 24, 2013)

Quick question Little Nipper, how do you feel about the Jews?

You DO realize that Jesus was Jewish, right?


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 24, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Temper? I wasn't mad. Is the fireman mad when he break down the door of a burning house? I suggest that people read what I read myself. I do not tell people to read what I think of as mere trash. People can do whatever they wish; however, they should not expect blessings from the general public. And if homosexual behavior has no redeeming social merit, it has no place being rewarded nor called marriage in the eyes of that public. If some politician wishes to call such marriage, he should not enlist the approval of the entire country by assuming to speak for that nation ------ especially when the majority are against such a plan.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 24, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question Little Nipper, how do you feel about the Jews?
> 
> You DO realize that Jesus was Jewish, right?



I believe the Jews are a blessed and cursed nation. They are blessed when they follow God's commandments and are cursed when they do not. I suggest you read the Laws of Moses. You should note the reason that Israel was originally dispersed. That said, I do believe that Israel is now being brought together again. And that eventually they will come to the conclusion that Christ was/is the Messiah. God is so good. Jesus was born to a Jewish couple and is the Jewish Messiah. I do agree with this. And because Germany cursed Israel, Germany eventually reaped back the curse she was extending. I also feel that when America turns her back on Israel, God will turn His back on America.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 24, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



So gays have the right to be married, in many many countries, and soon all of this one. Women can have abortions every single moment of every single day, and not one of them gives a shit what you think. Several of them would have more abortions just to piss you off. This is not a christian nation, never has been - but you're not angry.

Pardon me if I don't believe your lies.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 24, 2013)

BD, LittleNothing isn't worth your time or effort.

I realize you see him as a Slinky, but you can have fun in other ways...


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 24, 2013)

hjmick said:


> BD, LittleNothing isn't worth your time or effort.
> 
> I realize you see him as a Slinky, but you can have fun in other ways...



Yeah ... /sigh

You're right. I guess I'll go fight with my computer some more.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 24, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


It would seem that they could care even less for their babies. And yet once many Christians lived here. Nations are not Christian, citizens are.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 24, 2013)

Be carful, Nipper. It is contagious! If you drink out of the same beer bottle as a homosexual, you will soon have limp wrists and a collection of Richard Simmons "Sweating to the Oldies" tapes....


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 24, 2013)

I have had (dead), and have friends with cancer. I have queer friends (and relatives). 
Fags, queers, homos, pole smokers and clit lickers. 

And ass rammers. 

As peeps, they are tops. 

As to their "preference"... not so much. 

But I love 'em just the same.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 24, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Be carful, Nipper. It is contagious! If you drink out of the same beer bottle as a homosexual, you will soon have limp wrists and a collection of Richard Simmons "Sweating to the Oldies" tapes....



Wait... Richard Simmons gay... Shit...


----------



## Noomi (Aug 24, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Be carful, Nipper. It is contagious! If you drink out of the same beer bottle as a homosexual, you will soon have limp wrists and a collection of Richard Simmons "Sweating to the Oldies" tapes....
> ...



Camp as a row of tents.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 25, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Be carful, Nipper. It is contagious! If you drink out of the same beer bottle as a homosexual, you will soon have limp wrists and a collection of Richard Simmons "Sweating to the Oldies" tapes....



Idoctrination is a subtle reeducation process. People do not come to accept evolution in theory because they see it happening. They come to accept it because this is what they're expected to learn. People don't get tattoos because they're naturally desirable but because they see others sporting them. Sex is a learning experience that can and often is abused. Proper sex education requires maturity and spiritual responsibility.


----------



## Toro (Aug 25, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Be carful, Nipper. It is contagious! If you drink out of the same beer bottle as a homosexual, you will soon have limp wrists and a collection of Richard Simmons "Sweating to the Oldies" tapes....
> ...



rofl

If sex is "learned," then "learn" to get aroused by a man.  

Go on.  I'm sure you can find a naked picture of a man on the Internet that you can "learn" to be aroused to.

Walk the talk.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 25, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Be carful, Nipper. It is contagious! If you drink out of the same beer bottle as a homosexual, you will soon have limp wrists and a collection of Richard Simmons "Sweating to the Oldies" tapes....


It is the value one places on sex that becomes shared. One may look at sex as sacred or may view it as a thrill.  This is what is learned. Instead as a gift from God, it becomes something to toy with. Perverts usually leave God out of the picture entirely.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 26, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Be carful, Nipper. It is contagious! If you drink out of the same beer bottle as a homosexual, you will soon have limp wrists and a collection of Richard Simmons "Sweating to the Oldies" tapes....
> ...



Tell it to the Puritans ya freaking psycho.

The value of sex is that it makes people feel good.  You don't really learn that from the environment you're in.  You learn that from trial an error.

And yeah..................sex IS a gift from the Creator....................why should you choose to say who can partake of it and who can not?

BTW................I'm sure that some people on this planet (who aren't me) would say that what you do with your significant other (be it boyfriend, girlfriend or whatever) could be viewed as a toy or "perverted".

But keep up with the bigotry, at least, if it keeps you "holy". 

But, I don't really think that bigotry is holy, especially after what Jesus taught.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 26, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Be carful, Nipper. It is contagious! If you drink out of the same beer bottle as a homosexual, you will soon have limp wrists and a collection of Richard Simmons "Sweating to the Oldies" tapes....
> ...



Snag is, homosexuals arent perverts. 

In fact, in the United States, the majority of homosexuals are Christian, adhere to its tenets, they even marry their same-sex partner in accordance with Christian marriage rituals. 

Some of the most devout Christians are gay.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 26, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Only problem is, they won't admit to that.  The majority of Christians think that being homosexual is a sin.

I'm still wondering why the GOP supports the Log Cabin Republicans (who are gay) when they vote quite a bit against their rights.

I'm also wondering why the Log Cabin Republicans still support a party that goes against their lifestyle.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 26, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



The interesting thing is the Log Cabin Republicans are actual republicans, advocating for fiscally conservative policies and tolerance concerning social issues. And, yes, the majority are Christian.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 26, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Jesus told the harlot to go and sin no more. Does that make Jesus judgmental and a bigot?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> We don't need this either.........do we?
> 
> Switzerland opens drive in 'sex boxes' to make prostitution safer - Telegraph



Like we turned back Jews trying to leave Nazi Germany.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Have you thought about moving there?   Sounds like a good fit.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 26, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Dude, if you were emulating Jesus, this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



And if you were emulating Jesus you wouldn't be speaking out of both sides of your mouth. Jesus certainly knew when to use the word hypocrite, and wasn't afraid to use that terminology. You actually believe that a bigot is someone who disagrees with you. The truth of the matter is that bigots do not like those who disagree with them. And that sound like yourself...


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 26, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


 Sounds like you're speaking of Roman Catholic priests. Also, there are no marriage rituals that include same sex partners. 'I now pronounce you husband and husband,' is not in any Christian book I'm aware of.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 26, 2013)

Christ never said a word about homosexuals. The old Testament does, but unless you are cherry picking, it also commands you to stone a person to death for gathering sticks on the sabbath.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 26, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Like I said. I am not a christian. You, on the other hand, are why people are leaving the church in droves.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 27, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Granted................maybe there are no rituals written down in the Bible that says you can become husband and husband (or wife and wife as the case may be), but there is also no ritual in the Bible that makes a marriage out of a man and a woman.  I challenge you to find me the rituals in the Bible that says anything about marriage and how the ceremony is supposed to be performed.

Interestingly enough though, there WAS a same sex union recognized in the Bible (Old Testament to be specific) where the nation of Israel recognized the union of King David and his best friend Jonathan.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 27, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



People are leaving mainline churches (the ones that promote homosexuality) for more fundamental bible churches. Those churches (the kind I attend) have actually been growing. People want to hear the truth and not "comforting" lies designed to make people feel cosey with choices they have made.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 27, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



There has never been a problem with friendship.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 27, 2013)

Think they were more than friends.


----------



## editec (Aug 27, 2013)

Hate and fear are a lot like cancer.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Think they were more than friends.


 A homosexual needs to think that, because some are scraping at the bottom of the barrel in order to find moral support for homosexuality. The fact is that both David and Jonathan had wives and they also had children. Love is not sex. Love doesn't need sex. Sex doesn't need love --- thought it makes the event more enjoyable.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 27, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Think they were more than friends.
> ...



Exactly!! Thank you.

Thank you. 

Now maybe you can stop denying that gays fall in love and want to get married.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 27, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Got any links to back up your statements, or is this just more bigoted b.s. from your own narrow perspective?


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


 That two men can have a love for each other does not mean that they are or should have sex with each other. And since such sex offers no blessing of babies, there are no biological reasons  or spiritual reasons for such unions to be promoted nor encouraged.


----------



## poet (Aug 28, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> 
> Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in homosexual behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with cancer was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly...


Life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness....the tenets found in the Declaration of Independence....those are the unalienable rights guaranteed every American citizen, regardless of sexual orientation, gender, race, or class.
So my question is, when did you realize you were gay, and what was so disgusting about it that moved you to "self-hate"?


----------



## poet (Aug 28, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...




Many hetero couples are "childless"either naturally, or by choice. Sex can be the most profound expression of love, or it can be "just a fuck". Many heteros engage in the latter, often producing "unwanted" or "neglected" progeny. How sad is that?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 28, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Ritual is not exclusive to text; Christian same-sex couples are marrying in Christian churches in accordance with Christian ritual where two people are making a life-long commitment predicated on love and mutual respect, the same love and mutual respect as opposite-sex couples.


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 28, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> 
> Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in homosexual behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with cancer was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly...



If every human being were born with a desire to procreate then areas capable of sustaining a population would become overpopulated and societies would eventually starve -- oops that's already happened.

Yes, built into a our genetic code is a self-defense mechanism that creates a percentage of homosexual and asexual persons who likely won't procreate.

Although they have every right to marry and raise the children of parents who are not qualified to raise children -- like the OP.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



So...you believe sex is only about procreation.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 28, 2013)

bodecea said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Unless you're black, in which case STOP IT!!!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 28, 2013)

> Homosexuality is like cancer.




(done in a Peter Lorre voice)Yes, why yes, It's creamy on the inside and soft and pillowry on the outside.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Really, so all those black hookers I had during my Army years were all for not!?


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> 
> Perhaps the answer is that if everyone only engaged in homosexual behavior, then the population would go down. But then so with cancer. If everyone with cancer was withheld treatment, the population would also drop accordingly...


Republican fella are ya?


----------



## poet (Aug 28, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Homos, fags, whatever they want to be called are a result of poor home training. Probably a contributing factor is liberal parents. You know the types, "we don't want to dress a boy in boys clothing* to *soon, you know, we want them to decide their gender first.
> 
> No thanks, keep the blue stocking cap
> 
> -Geaux



OMG....just put your bigotry out there for everyone vomit over. Sexual orientation , some schools of thought believe, is formed in the womb, meaning that it is not "of choice". So for you to use pejoratives to describe gays and lesbians, some of who are forum members, is not only outrageous and insulting but glaringly exposing your stupidity and ignorance. It has nothing to do with ideology, as there are gays and lesbians who are conservatives and vote Republican...so, once again, you've exposed your ignorance.
And no one says what you have described. It's a fabrication.
And learn the difference between "to" and "too".


----------



## poet (Aug 28, 2013)

The Professor said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > If homosexuals are gay, does that mean heterosexuals are sad?
> ...



Another idiot bigot.


----------



## poet (Aug 28, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



The point is you're stupid. Ignorant. A bigot. And a homophobe.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 28, 2013)

Dedicated to Littlenipper:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixqbc7X2NQY]Lola-The Kinks #5.*Top Of The Pops-70s* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## poet (Aug 28, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> *Homo's *are just laughable. But, it's all good. If a guy wants to marry a chicken, that's fine with me. It's just when they want the benefits that come with marriage for marrying a chicken, is when I have to raise..



You're an idiot....I always thought it was white "good ol' boys" that had relations with farm animals. That's the thing about gays....they have relations with other humans, who happen to be of the same sex. 
And how is it, stupid, racist, bigoted fucks, like yourself, can't tell how to distinguish "plurals", from "possessive case"? Must be due to all that contact with animals....mad cow chicken pig and mule disease.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 28, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Think they were more than friends.
> ...



Most marriages fail because a man feels enslaved at work and his wife keeps his penis in a jar under the kitchen sink for when she needs it, you know, like after a shopping spree!


----------



## poet (Aug 28, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Oops. The largest segment of new AIDS cases happen to be straights. Not homosexuals.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 28, 2013)

Aids in Africa is so wide spread because men are raping girls and passing on the disease. But at least it got the hookers off the streets. They're now call girls are working out of an office.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 28, 2013)

Homosexuality can give you cancer. Sodomites tried to promote the myth that AIDS would become epidemic in the heterosexual community but outside of I.V. drug users the syndrome remains a gay issue. In later stages AIDS sometimes results in rare forms of cancer and as a matter of fact rare cancer outbreaks helped isolate the syndrome.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 28, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Homosexuality can give you cancer. Sodomites tried to promote the myth that AIDS would become epidemic in the heterosexual community but outside of I.V. drug users the syndrome remains a gay issue. In later stages AIDS sometimes results in rare forms of cancer and as a matter of fact rare cancer outbreaks helped isolate the syndrome.



More ignorance, hate, and stupidity from the right.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 28, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality can give you cancer. Sodomites tried to promote the myth that AIDS would become epidemic in the heterosexual community but outside of I.V. drug users the syndrome remains a gay issue. In later stages AIDS sometimes results in rare forms of cancer and as a matter of fact rare cancer outbreaks helped isolate the syndrome.
> ...



Speaking of ignorance and stupidity the San Francisco sodomite community fought to keep the  so-called "bath houses" open during the peak of the AIDS epidemic when homosexuals were dying in the streets. The "bath houses" allegedly featured anonymous sex through holes drilled in cardboard partitions. Imagine what those places smelled like.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 29, 2013)

whitehall said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Quick question..................got any links from credible sites that prove your statements?

I'm guessing that most of your crap comes from places like FAUX Nooze and the 700 Club.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 29, 2013)

Homos should go back into the closets where they belong.

-Geaux


----------



## poet (Aug 29, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Homos should go back into the closets where they belong.
> 
> -Geaux



Bitch, we're falling out of them in record numbers and daring you to put us back in them. You'd be the first one to go back in.


----------



## poet (Aug 29, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Homosexuality can give you cancer. Sodomites tried to promote the myth that AIDS would become epidemic in the heterosexual community but outside of I.V. drug users the syndrome remains a gay issue. In later stages AIDS sometimes results in rare forms of cancer and as a matter of fact rare cancer outbreaks helped isolate the syndrome.



It already is a pandemic in the hetero communities, you moron. You're ignorant of the facts. STFU. Better to be thought a fool, than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## poet (Aug 29, 2013)

whitehall said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



You probably could tell us, yourself, what they smelled like. Being on the "downlow" is something white men do, too. Allegedly my ass. You know, "first-hand".


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 29, 2013)

poet said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Homos should go back into the closets where they belong.
> ...



Wait, did I just hear a slight lisp? What's up with that?

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 29, 2013)

Being a queer is by choice.

-Geaux

What's wrong with being gay? Homosexual behavior versus the Bible ? ChristianAnswers.Net

Many homosexuals' claim that&#8230;

1- They are made that way.

2- Homosexuality is of no harm to the participants or to anyone else.

3- If it feels right to those involved, it is nobody else's business.

4- Homosexual relationships and heterosexual relationships are equally valid. (Some even claim that the Bible condones homosexual relationships.)

Made that way?

Since other groups who have been discriminated against (such as women, blacks and the disabled) have been given equal opportunity, homosexuals claim that they, too, should be liberated. However, as one Christian expert has said &#8230;

&#8220;Gender, race and impairment all relate to what a person is, whereas homosexuality relates to what a person does.&#8221;

1 In contrast, homosexuals claim that scientific studies have shown that there is a biological basis for homosexuality.

Three main studies are cited by &#8220;gay rights&#8221; activists in support of their argument

2 Hamer's X-chromosome research,

3 LeVay's study of the hypothalamus,

4 and Bailey and Pillard's study of identical twins who were homosexuals

.5 In all three cases, the researchers had a vested interest in obtaining a certain outcome because they were homosexuals themselves. More importantly, their studies did not stand up to scientific scrutiny by other researchers. Also, &#8220;the media typically do not explain the methodological flaws in these studies, and they typically oversimplify the results&#8221;.

6 There is no reliable evidence to date that homosexual behavior is determined by a person's genes


----------



## poet (Aug 29, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



I don't have a lisp, and I usually escape detection as I don't "flame". And I'm sure my junk swings lower than your pencil dick.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 29, 2013)

poet said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...


----------



## poet (Aug 29, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Being a queer is by choice.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...



Sexual orientation is not by choice.
Homo Or Hetero? The Neurobiological Dimension Of Sexual Orientation
I suggest you find scientific documentation which refutes mine. Christian evangelists and homophobes are not scientists or psychologists. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Steps-Recovery-Bible-Rembert-Truluck/dp/188849316X]Steps to Recovery from Bible Abuse: Rembert S. Truluck: 9781888493160: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]

Conclusions - Bible Abuse Directed at Homosexuals

Seek help for your bigotry and homophobia.


----------



## poet (Aug 29, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



You better recognize.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 29, 2013)

poet said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Being a queer is by choice.
> ...



No help needed. God made Adam and Eve. Not Adam and Adam

I rest my case

-Geaux


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey Poet....how is that law suit going against me and USMB ?

It's over 2 years and I still haven't been served with my court papers??

Maybe you should hire a different lawyer.  ..


----------



## poet (Aug 29, 2013)

This message is hidden because Sunni Man is on your ignore list. 

Sorry Sunni Girl. No one is interested in your dribble.


----------



## poet (Aug 29, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Rest your case? Rest your case? You don't have a fucking case. The Bible )OT) is largely allegorical and metaphor, and not factual. God didn't create in 7 days. Who was there to document it? 
Right. You're a fucking creationist. Meaning you think the Earth is thousands of years old...instead of 4.5 billion years old. And you think dinosaurs roamed the Earth with man. 
You're a fucking Neanderthal, like most right wingers. Fuck you. Pick up a book and learn History and Science.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 29, 2013)

poet said:


> This message is hidden because Sunni Man is on your ignore list.
> 
> Sorry Sunni Man. No one is interested in your dribble.


Typical limp wrist cowardly faggot.  ..


----------



## poet (Aug 29, 2013)

Sunni Girl,  you sand negro....bite me.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 29, 2013)

..................................^^^^


----------



## poet (Aug 29, 2013)

The notions of "houses" or "divisions" of the world in Islam such as Dar al-Islam and Dar al-Harb does not appear in the Qur'an or the Hadith. Early islamic jurists devised these terms to denote legal rulings for ongoing islamic conquests almost a century after Muhammad. The very first use of the terms was in Iraq where Abu Hanifa and his disciples Abu Yusuf and Al-Shaybani. On the other side in the levant Al-Awza'i was leading in this discipline and later Shafi'i.

Contemporary Islamic scholars have argued the inapplicability of this early philosophical division of the world citing its lack of scriptural backing. It is seen by some as nothing more than early Muslim responses to geo-political realities that do not exist in today's world.
Dar al-Harb (House of war)[edit source]

Dar al-Harb (Arabic: &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576; "house of war"; also referred to as Dar al-Garb "house of the West" in later Ottoman sources; a person from "Dar al-Harb" is a "harbi" (Arabic:&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610) is a term classically referring to those countries where the Muslim law is not in force, in the matter of worship and the protection of the faithful and Dhimmis. Territories that do have a treaty of nonaggression or peace with Muslims are called Dar al-Ahd" (Arabic: &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1607;&#1583; "house of treaty/covenant/pact") or Dar al-Sulh (Arabic: &#1583;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1604;&#1581; "house of conciliation").[5]


The only thing you can war with is your short dick.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 29, 2013)

poet said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...





-Geaux


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


I am curious.  Do you believe the Earth is only 6000 years old and that dinosaurs roamed the Earth with Man?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2013)

whitehall said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



First hand witness knowledge?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 29, 2013)

poet said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is like cancer. One may be born with it, acquire it, or have a propensity for it; however, that is not a reason to celebrate its occurrence. Society seeks to cure cancer and yet cancer is a natural phenomenon. Society as a whole, once wanted to cure homosexual behavior patterns. That society has since become very complacent but has not proven that homosexual behavior is good for society. Now the cancer is spreading to the point that homosexual behavior is beginning to be considered biologically correct. If it were biologically correct, it would be productive. And such behavior is nonproductive. In fact, it is harmful. Oral cancer, throat cancer, stomach cancer, anal rupture, blindness, have been linked to homosexual style encounters --- none of which produce a baby. So what exactly is the homosexual doing for society in terms of his sexual activity?
> ...



Speaking of cancer.... The board was in remission for almost 2 months.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 30, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Really?  Were you there to witness the creation of Adam and Eve?

But........................to be fair, the Bible says what it says, but did you ever think that there could be genetic mutations later on down the line that caused the advent of gay people?

Sorry, but until recently (like in the past 250 years) medical SCIENCE with the proper tools have proven that sickness isn't caused so much by demons as it is by bacteria and viruses, and because we know that, we don't treat sick people as being possessed by demons.

Same thing with gays today, because we now know that their brain structure is different from that of straight people (and it only occurs in around 10 percent of the population).

Here's an article that you may wish to read.....................

What the Gay Brain Looks Like - TIME

But.................if you're happy being close minded and bigoted, also wishing to ignore science, I wish you well, but hope that eventually your tiny mind may be opened a bit.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 30, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



What is far more imaginative, is a belief that at sometime in the past, life spontaneously just happened for no apparent reason, with no goal, and without a future...


----------



## Noomi (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, someone sure didn't pick up a clump of dirt and magically make a real life person from it, and then take a rib from the person and magically create another person.

If you believe that, you are delusional.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 30, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



Actually, the very first homosexual act recorded in the Bible seems to have happened just after the Flood. It involved a drunken Noah and possibly his grandson Canaan in an act that apparently Ham witnessed but did nothing about. The Bible is not specific, but Canaan and his descendants  becomes enslaved to men.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 30, 2013)

So if Noah screwed his grandson, why didn't God strike him down like he did everyone else?


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> So if Noah screwed his grandson, why didn't God strike him down like he did everyone else?



Noah was in a drunken sleep and it seems his grandson took advantage of the situation.... If a woman is drunk and is raped, does that mean that the woman was at fault and not the rapist? There are certainly a lot of drunken women in this day and age. Maybe they should all be raped --- it's their own fault.....


----------



## Noomi (Aug 30, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > So if Noah screwed his grandson, why didn't God strike him down like he did everyone else?
> ...



What happened to the grandson?


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



His descendants were among those living in the cities of the plain. He was cursed...


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 27, 2013)

Noomi said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Inquiring minds want to know.


----------

